# draw and import SVG in Cocoa



## chandhukuttan (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am very new to Mac and Cocoa. I want to draw and import SVG objects in my Cocoa (using Objective C) windows application.  Can anyone help me how to do this ? (I am using XCode 2.5 in my Tiger and XCode 3 in Leopard. I want to draw and import SVG objects in a Canvas using Objective C). How this is possible ???? Please help me...

Thanks in advance........


----------

